# [efi] troubles again

## cloc3

howto.

```

dell ~ # efibootmgr -c -d /dev/sdd -p 1 -L Gentoo -l "/mnt/floppy/efi/boot/bootia32.efi"

Fatal: Couldn't open either sysfs or procfs directories for accessing EFI variables.

Try 'modprobe efivars' as root.

```

inutile dire che il modprobe non serve.

il sistema è stato avviato con secure boot disabilitato nella bios.

adesso però, voglio impostare il secure boot su una chiavetta usb.

immagino, che per farlo, è necessario avere un sistema operativo configurato con il secure boot.

windows no grazie. off course.

ora, chiedo scusa se la domanda è fuori luogo, o autocontradditoria, ma vi assicuro che io, sto meccanismo del secure boot, non lo capisco granchè.

è possibile trovare in rete qualche chiavetta pronta, capace di avviarsi con il secure boot attivato nella bios?

----------

## pierino_89

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> adesso però, voglio impostare il secure boot su una chiavetta usb.
> 
> immagino, che per farlo, è necessario avere un sistema operativo configurato con il secure boot.
> ...

 

Se intendi farlo per portartela a spasso ed avviarla senza toccare il bios, non puoi farlo. O meglio, dovresti pagare qualcuno perché ti firmi il bootloader/kernel.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ora, chiedo scusa se la domanda è fuori luogo, o autocontradditoria, ma vi assicuro che io, sto meccanismo del secure boot, non lo capisco granchè.
> 
> è possibile trovare in rete qualche chiavetta pronta, capace di avviarsi con il secure boot attivato nella bios?

 

A quanto ho capito il piano era quello di impedirne la disattivazione per legare il pc/tablet a windows facendolo passare per un meccanismo di sicurezza, ma a quanto ho capito si sono fregati da soli perché i grandi produttori hanno chiesto (e ottenuto) di farsi firmare i loro bootloader/kernel (e pure per pochi danari, se non ricordo male).

Ubuntu e Fedora mi pare abbiano il bootloader firmato, quindi dovrebbero poter salire. C'erano anche altre proposte in corso, ma non avendo EFI non ho seguito molto la cosa.

Guardati anche questo, non credo sia quel che vuoi ottenere tu, ma è comunque interessante:

http://www.linux.com/news/featured-blogs/199-greg-kroah-hartman/736175-booting-a-self-signed-linux-kernel/

----------

## cloc3

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Guardati anche questo, non credo sia quel che vuoi ottenere tu, ma è comunque interessante:
> 
> http://www.linux.com/news/featured-blogs/199-greg-kroah-hartman/736175-booting-a-self-signed-linux-kernel/

 

purtroppo temo che quello che mi hai passato sia proprio quello che stavo cercando.

ho letto. ma non mi piace granchè.

dal mio punto di vista, sta uefi è proprio uno strumento per mettere fuori gioco tutti gli altri bootloader.

ma in questo modo, si finirà per perdere le tante opzioni utilissime che gli altri bootloader offrono.

come ad esempio quella di modificare al volo i parametri di avvio. cioè proprio quella command line che vogliono blindare.

appena avrò tempo cercherò di imparare la tecnica, ma dubito che poi la utilizzerò.

----------

## Rav3nshadow

Ciao!

Il problema che hai incontrsato tu lo ho avuto anche io di recente lavorando per preparare il mio laptop da lavoro per funzionare con Gentoo.

Allora per prima cosa lascia perdere il secure boot...ma veniamo al dunque: L'errore che hai rilevato cercando di usare efibootmgr è dato dal fatto che le variabili EFI sono chiuse dato che sicuramente hai avviato la macchina con un installazione "non EFI".

Il mio metodo collaudato consiste nell'avviare da usb tramite system-rescue-CD inserendo la chiavetta preparata in precedenza e dando il comandop di avvio entrando nel BIOS macchina e dicendo al boot-manager integrato di avviarsi da chiavetta.

Una volta avviato in questo modo le variabili EFI risulteranno scrivibili da efibootmgr. 

Un ultima cosa...lascia perdere GRUB e usa rEFInd, ci metti cinque minuti ad impostarlo e funziona benissimo  :Wink: 

----------

